# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  ندوة عن حماية حق المؤلف في المملكة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

حماية حق المؤلف في المملكة
ندوة بكلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية

ورقة

إعداد 

دكتورة 

شيماء عبد الغني عطاالله 

المشرفة على أقسام القانون 
أدخل المشرع في المملكة نظاما خاصا لحماية حق المؤلف في سنة 1410 لحماية المصنفات المختلفة من كتب أو مسرحيات أو تمثيليات أو برامج الحاسب الآلي. وسوف نقوم بشرح الأفكار الرئيسة التي احتواها هذا النظام على ما سيلي؛
المصنفات محل الحماية الجزائية بمقتضى نظام حماية حق المؤلف:
كانت الحماية المقررة لحق المؤلف تشمل فقط الكتب والأبحاث والشعر والمسرحيات ثم امتدت إلى برامج الحاسب الآلي؛ فتنص المادة الثالثة من نظام حق المؤلف في المملكة على أنه:
"تشمُل الحماية بموجب عام مؤلفي المُصنفات التي يكون مظهر التعبير عنها الكتابة، أو الصوت، أو الرسم، أو التصوير، أو الحركة وبوجه خاص ما يأتي:
1- الكُتب والكُتيبات، وغيرها من المواد المكتوبة.
2- المُصنفات التي تُلقى شفوياً كالمُحاضرات والخُطب والمواعظ، وما يُماثلها كالأشعار والأناشيد.
3- المؤلفات المسرحية والتمثيليات والاستعراضات ونحو ذلك من العروض التي تؤدى بحركات.
4- المُصنفات التي تُعد خصيصاً لتُذاع أو تُعرض بوساطة الإذاعة أو التليفزيون.
5- أعمال الرسوم وأعمال الفن التشكيلي والعمارة والفنون الزُخرُفية والحياكة الفنية.
6- أعمال الفنون التطبيقية سواء كانت حرفية أم صناعية.
7- أعمال التصوير الفوتوغرافي بما في ذلك الأعمال التي يُستخدم فيها أسلوب شبيه بالتصوير الفوتوغرافي مثل الصور الثابتة المنقولة عن طريق التليفزيون، ولكنها غير مثبته على دعامة مادية.
8- الصور التوضيحية والخرائط الجُغرافية والتصميم والمُخططات (الرسوم الكروكية) والأعمال التشكيلية المُتصلة بالجُغرافيا والطُبوغرافيا وفن العِمارة والعلوم.
9- المُصنفات المُجسمة المُتعلقة بالجُغرافيا أو الطُبوغرافيا أو العِمارة أو العلوم.
10- برامج الحاسب الآلي. 
ويلاحظ على هذا النظام انه لم يتضمن نصا صريحا بخصوص الموسيقى أو الأفلام ولكنه اقتصر على المسلسلات وغيرها من المواد المعدة للبث عن طريق الإذاعة أو التليفزيون. وقد تضمن هذه المسلسلات موسيقى أو مشاهد على غرار الأفلام. ولكن الموسيقى أو الأفلام في حدها ذاتها لم يرد بها نص صريح.
التراجم تتمتع بحماية حق المؤلف:
عني نظام حماية حق المؤلف بالوضع الخاص بالتراجم فشملها بالحماية المقررة في هذا النظام مثلها في ذلك مثل صاحب العمل الأصلي مادام أنه قد قام بالترجمة بموافقة هذا الأخير. كما يتمتد هذا العمل إلى من قام بتحقيق الكتاب الأصلي أو شرحه. بل إن من أعد موسوعة معينة لا تشمل ألا مختارات ألفها غيره من الشعر أو النثر يتمتع بالحماية المقررة في هذا النظام إذا كان له جهد متميز في الاختيار أو ترتيب محتوياتها. فتنص المادة الخامسة من هذا النظام على أنه:
" يتمتع بالحماية المُقررة بمُقتضى هذا النظام أيضاً:
1- من قام بإذن من المؤلف بترجمة المُصنف إلى لُغة أُخرى.
2- من قام بتحقيقه أو بتلخيصه أو بتحويره أو بتعديله أو بشرحه أو بالتعليق عليه بأي صورة تظهره في شكل جديد.
3- مؤلفو الموسوعات، والمُختارات من الشعر أو النثر وغيرها التي تُعتبر من حيث اختيار وترتيب محتوياتها أعمالاً فكرية ابتكارية. 
4- الحماية التي تتمتع بها المُصنفات المذكورة في الفقرات (1، 2، 3) لا تخل بأي حال بالحماية التي يتمتع بها مؤلفو المُصنفات الأصلية".
الشروط الواجب توافرها في المصنف لكي يكتسب الحماية الجزائية وفقا لنظام حماية حق المؤلف:
ليس كل مؤلف أو برنامج للكمبيوتر يكتسب الحماية التي نص عليها نظام حماية حق المؤلف في المملكة ، بل يجب أن يتوافر فيه شرط الجدة وشرط الأصالة أي أن يكون جديدا وليس تكرارا لأعمل سابقة كما يجب أن يكون أصيلا أي معبرا عن شخصية صاحبه ومجهوده المتميز عن مجهود الآخرين سواء في الأفكار أو في التصميم أو في التنفيذ .
وقد عبرت المادة الرابعة عن ذلك بقولها:
"تشمُل الحماية عنوان المُصنف إذا كان متميزاً بطابع ابتكاري، ولم يكن لفظاً جارياً للدلالة على موضوع المُصنف".
مضمون حق المؤلف:
يشمل حق المؤلف وفقا لنظام حماية حق المؤلف في المملكة على جانب أدبي يتضمن حق من قام بالتأليف (المؤلف) في أن يُنسب العمل له أي يظهر حاملا اسمه، وجانب مادي هو حقه في استغلاله والحصول على العائد المادي من هذا العمل. فتنص المادة السابعة من نظام حماية حق المؤلف في المملكة على أنه "
1- تكون الحقوق التي يحميها هذا النظام في الأصل ملكاً للمؤلف أو المؤلفين الذين ابتكروا المُصنف
2- يكون للمؤلف الحق في القيام بكل أو أي من التصرفات الآتية حسب طبيعة المُصنفات موضوع الحق:
أ‌) نسبة مُصنفه إلى نفسه، ودفع أي اعتداء على حقه فيه، وله كذلك الاعتراض على كل تحريف أو تشويه أو أي تعديل أو تغيير لمُصنفه أو كل مساس آخر بذات المُصنف يكون ضاراً بشرفه أو بسمعته.
ب‌) نشر مُصنفه أو تسجيله أو عرضه أو نقله أو ترجمته وتقرير ما يتعلق بذلك من شروط وقيود.
ت‌) إدخال ما يراه من تعديل أو إجراء أي حذف من مُصنفه.
ث‌) سحب مصنفه من التداول.
ج‌) استغلال مُصنفه مالياً بأي طريقة من طرق الاستغلال المشروعة.

إباحة مخالفة حق المؤلف:
تضمن نظام حماية حق المؤلف في المملكة حالات يسمح فيها المشرع بمخالفة حق المؤلف على الرغم من أن تلك المخالفة معاقب عليها من الناحية الجزائية وكذلك من الناحية المدنية. ومعنى ذلك أن من يخالف في تلك الحالات يتمتع بسبب من أسباب الإباحة التي تعني عدم المسئولية جزائيا وعدم المسئولية مدنيا أي عدم توقيع عقاب على المخالف يتمثل في الغرامة بالإضافة إلى المصادرة وعدم مساءلته مدنيا بالتعويض في تلك الحالات، وهذا هو مؤدى الإباحة كما تتضمنها القواعد العامة في الأنظمة الجزائية.
من أشهر الحالات التي تأخذ بها التشريعات الوضعية لمخالفة حق المؤلف هي حالة "الاستنساخ" أي عمل نسخة للاستعمال الشخصي. وقد حددت المادة الثانية من النظام المقصود بالاستنساخ بقولها "الاستنساخ هو إنتاج نسخة أو أكثر من أحد المصنفات الأدبية أو الفنية أو العلمية أو أي صورة مادية بما في ذلك أي تسجيلات صوتية أو مرئية".
فالمعروف أن البرنامج مثله مثل الكتاب حق لصاحبه يستغله من الناحية المالية ومن يقوم بنسخ برنامجا له أو كتابه يحرمه من هذا الإيراد. ومع ذلك فإن التشريعات المقارنة تجيز لغير صاحب الحق في التوزيع ( قد يكون هوالمؤلف وقد يكون شركة حصلت على الحق في النشر والتوزيع) أن يقوم بنسخ نسخة له لكي يستعملها فلا يقوم ببيعها للغير لأنه في هذه الحالة الأخيرة من الواضح أنه لا مبرر له أن يعتدي على الجانب المالي لحق المؤلف.
والأكثر من ذلك أن نظام حماية حق المؤلف قد وسع من الحالات التي يجوز فيها مخالفة حق المؤلف فلم يقصرها على الحق في عمل نسخة شخصية.
فتنص المادة الثامنة من نظام حماية حق المؤلف على أنه:
"تُعتبر أوجه الاستخدام التالية للمُصنف المحمي بلُغته الأصلية، أو بنصه المُترجم مشروعة دون الحصول على موافقة المؤلف، وذلك استثناء من أحكام المادة السابعة:
1- استنساخ ذلك المُصنف أو ترجمته أو اقتباسه أو تحريره بأي شكل آخر وذلك للاستعمال الشخصي الخاص دون سواه.
2- الاستشهاد بفقرات من ذلك المُصنف في مُصنف آخر بشرط أن يكون ذلك الاستشهاد مُتمشياً مع العُرف وأن يكون الاستشهاد بالقدر الذي يُبرره الهدف المُنشود وأن يذكر المصدر واسم المؤلف في المُصنف الذي يرد فيه الاستشهاد.
3- الاستعانة بالمُصنف على سبيل الإيضاح في التعليم بوساطة مطبوعات أو برامج إذاعية أو تسجيلات صوتية مرئية وفي الحدود التي يُبررها الهدف المنشود، أو بث العمل المُذاع لغايات مدرسية أو تربوية أو جامعية أو لغايات التدريب المهني – بثاً بغرض التعليم – بشرط أن يكون هذا الاستخدام مُتمشياً مع العُرف، وأن يذكر المصدر واسم مؤلف المُصنف المُستخدم في المطبوع أو البرنامج الإذاعي أو التسجيل.
4- استنساخ أو نشر المقالات الإخبارية السياسية أو الاقتصادية أو الدينية المنشورة في الصُحف أو الدوريات، وكذلك المُصنفات الإذاعية ذات الطابع المُماثل بشرط ذكر المصدر بوضوح واسم المؤلف إن وجد.
5- استنساخ أي مُصنف يمكن أن يُشاهد أو يُسمع بمناسبة عرض أحداث جارية عن طريق التصوير الثابت أو المُتحرك بشرط أن يكون ذلك في حدود الهدف الإعلامي المُراد تحقيقه ومع الإشارة إلى اسم المؤلف.
6- استنساخ أي مُصنف أدبي أو فني أو علمي بالتصوير الفوتوغرافي أو بطريقة مشابهة إذا كان قد سبق وضعه في مُتناول الجمهور بصورة مشروعة، وذلك إذا تم الاستنساخ من قبل مكتبة عامة أو مركز توثيق غير تجاري أو مؤسسة علمية أو معهد تعليمي بشرط أن يكون ذلك الاستنساخ وعدد النُسخ مقصوراً على احتياجات أنشطتها وبشرط ألاَّ يضر ذلك الاستنساخ بالاستغلال المالي للمُصنف أو يتسبب في ضرر لا مبرر له للمصالح المشروعة للمؤلف.
7- استنساخ الخُطب والمُحاضرات والمُرافعات القضائية وغيرها من المُصنفات المُشابهة المعروضة علناً على الجمهور وذلك إذا تم الاستنساخ من قبل الصحافة أو غيرها من وسائل الإعلام بشرط ذكر اسم المؤلف بوضوح وعلى أن يحتفظ المؤلف بحق نشر هذه المُصنفات بالطريقة التي يراها
8- عرض أو أداء أو تمثيل المُصنف بعد نشره في جمعية أو نادِ أو مدرسة مادام هذا العرض أو الأداء أو التمثيل لا يأتي بأي حصيلة مالية بطريقة مُباشرة أو غير مُباشرة.
9- إيقاع أو أداء المُصنف بعد نشره من قبل الفُرق الموسيقية التابعة للقوات العسكرية أو الفرق التابعة للدولة أو الأجهزة ذات الشخصية المعنوية العامة مادام هذا الإيقاع أو الأداء لا يأتي بأي حصيلة مالية بطريقة مُباشرة أو غير مُباشرة.
10- التقاط صور جديدة لأي شيء سبق تصويره فوتوغرافياً ونُشرت الصورة حتى ولو أُخذت الصور الجديدة من ذات المكان وفي نفس الظروف التي أُخذت فيها الصورة الأولى. 

بل أكثر من ذلك أجاز نظام حماية حق المؤلف أن يتم نشر العمل حتى ولو رفض مؤلفه أن يسمح بذلك ويشكل هذا توسعا واضحا وخروجا على ما تتجه إليه التشريعات المقارنة من أن صاحب العمل له الجانب المالي وليس من حق شخص آخر أن ينشره دون موافقة منه. فتنص المادة العاشرة:
"يجوز للوزارة التصريح بنشر واستنساخ المُصنفات لأغراض تربوية أو تعليمية أو ثقافية أو علمية بعد مُضي ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ نشرها لأول مرة إذا ثبت أن المؤلف أو من ينوب عنه رفض دون عذر مقبول نشر أو استنساخ المُصنف، وذلك دون إخلال بحقوق المؤلف المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام، وتُحدد الوزارة شروط التصريح بهذا النشر أو الاستنساخ، ويجوز للمؤلف أو من ينوب عنه التظلم من قرار الوزارة أمام ديوان المظالم خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه بقرار الوزارة". 
ويُقصد بالوزارة وزارة الإعلام. وقد حدد نظام حماية حق المؤلف شروط النشر على الرغم من اعتراض المؤلف في التالي:
- وزارة الإعلام هي الوحيدة التي من حقها أن تنشر عملا على الرغم من رفض صاحبه هذا النشر.
- أن يتعلق الأمر بمصنف له أغراض تربوية أو تعليمية أو ثقافية أو علمية.
- يشترط أن تمر مدة 3 سنوات من تاريخ النشر لأول مرة
- أن يكون رفض المؤلف دون عذر مقبول
- أن تحافظ الوزارة على حقوق المؤلف المالية أي تقرر له تعويضا مناسبا.
الوضع الخاص بحق الإذاعة والتليفزيون في النشر والبث:
قرر نظام حماية حق المؤلف في المملكة وضعا خاصا للإذاعة والتليفزيون؛ فمن حقها أن تبحث محتويات مؤلف أو برنامجا حتى بدون إذن صاحبه وذلك بغرض تحقيق مصلحة عامة، وذلك بشروط. فتنص المادة الحادية عشرة على أنه:
"يجوز للإذاعة والتليفزيون دون إلحاق ضرر بحقوق المؤلف أن تُعِد لبرامجها وبوسائلها الخاصة تسجيلاً في نسخة واحدة أو أكثر لأي مُصنف يُرخص لها بأن تُذيعه أو تعرضه، ويجب إتلاف جميع النُسخ في فترة لا تتجاوز سنة اعتباراً من تاريخ إعدادها أو مدة أطول يوافق عليها المؤلف، غير أنه يجوز الاحتفاظ بنسخة من هذا التسجيل ضمن محفوظات رسمية إذا كان تسجيلاً وثائقياً فريداً".
الحق في الصورة:
اهتم نظام حماية حق المؤلف بحماية الحق في الصورة عند النشر في البرامج والمؤلفات المختلفة لأن المصنفات الفنية يمكن أن تحتوي على صور لأشخاص ويمس ذلك بسمعتهم. فتنص المادة الثانية عشرة على أنه:
"لا يحق لمن قام بعمل صورة أن ينشر أو يعرض أو يوزع أصل الصورة أو نسخاً منها دون إذن الأشخاص الذين قام بتصويرهم، ولا يسري هذا الحكم إذا كان نشر الصورة قد تم بمناسبة حوادث وقعت علناً أو كانت تتعلق برجال رسميين أو أشخاص يتمتعون بشهرة عامة أو سمحت بها السلطات العامة خدمة للصالح العام، وللشخص الذي تُمثله الصورة أن يأذن بنشرها في الصُحف والمجلات وغيرها من النشرات المُماثلة حتى ولو لم يأذن بذلك عامل الصورة كل هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق على خلافه، وتسري هذه الأحكام على الصورة أياً كانت الطريقة التي عُملت بها".
فالأصل إذن وفقا للمادة السابقة أن نشر صور الأشخاص لا يكون إلاّ بعد سبق الحصول على موافقة من صاحب الصورة. غير أن المادة السابقة قد وضعت استثناء على ذلك في حالة نشر صور لأشخاص من خلال تغطية وسائل الإعلام لحوادث وقعت. 
كما نص النظام السابق على جواز نشر صور الشخصيات العامة وأصحاب الشهرة دون موافقتهم مادم أن الأمر يتعلق بالمصلحة العامة. كما تضمن النظام حالة أخرى لنشر صورة الشخص بدون موافقته وذلك عندما تأذن السلطات العامة بهذا النشر كما يحدث في حالة نشر صور المتهمين أو المطلوب القبض عليهم. 
العقوبات:
1- الغرامة

يقرر نظام حماية حق المؤلف في المملكة عقوبة الغرامة لمن قام بتقليد أو نسخ برنامج أو غيره من المؤلفات المحمية الباب السادس 
فتنص المادة الثامنة والعشرون من هذا النظام على أنه:
1- يُعاقب المُعتدي على حق المؤلف بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرة آلاف ريال أو بإغلاق المؤسسة أو المطبُعة التي اشتركت في الاعتداء على حق المؤلف لمُدة لا تتجاوز خمسة عشر يوماً أو بِهِما معاً، بالإضافة إلى تعويض صاحب الحق عما لحقه من ضرر.
2- يُعاقب المُعتدي على حق المؤلف في حالة العود إلى ارتكاب الاعتداء سواء على ذات المُصنف أو غيره بزيادة الحد الأقصى للغرامة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة على ألاَّ يتجاوز ضعف هذا الحد، ويجوز الحكم بإغلاق المؤسسة أو المطبُعة لمُدة لا تتجاوز تسعين يوماً أو بِهِما معاً، إضافة إلى التعويض المالي لصاحب الحق.
2-المصادرة:
يقرر نظام حماية حق المؤلف مصادرة أو إتلاف نسخ السي ديهات أو غيرها من الوسائط التي تحمل البرامج أو المؤلف المقلد أي الذي يشكل جسم الجريمة أي متحصل منها. فتنص المادة السابقة على أنه"
"يجوز للجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة الثلاثين بناءً على طلب من صاحب حق المؤلف أن تأمر بمُصادرة أو إتلاف جميع نُسخ أو صور المُصنف التي ترى أنها عُمِلت بطريق الاعتداء على حق المؤلف، وكذلك المواد المُخصصة أو المُستخدمة في ارتكاب الجريمة أو بالتصرف فيها بالطريقة التي تراها مناسبة
كما يجوز لها إصدار قرار مؤقت بوقف النشر أو عرض المُصنف أو الحجز على النُسخ أو الصور التي اُستخرِجت منه أو حصر الإيراد الناتج عن النشر أو العرض أو أي أوامر مؤقتة تراها ضرورية لحماية حقوق المؤلف، وذلك إلى حين الفصل النهائي في التظلم".
غير أنه يلاحظ أن المشرع في المملكة لم ينص على جزاء غلق المنشأة التي تتاجر أو تحوز برامج أو غيرها من المصنفات المخالفة لنظام حماية حق المؤلف وهو ما تفعله تشريعات أخرى، تقديرا منه أن ذلك لا يتناسب مع الجريمة وتقديرا منه أيضا أن جزاء الغرامة بالإضافة إلى جزاء مصادرة الأشياء المستخدمة في النسخ وإتلاف البرامج المقلدة يكفي لردع المخالفين لأحكام هذا النظام.

----------

